# Prepping / Emergency Preparedness > Bags, Kits and Vehicles >  Duluth Pack Rambler mod - attach my fiskars

## paracordist

I've been wanting to do this for some time - modify my duluth rambler to attach my fiskars hatchet. been thinking how I want to do it. I finally decided on a very minimalist approach. I never sewed before, so I had to pickup a heavy duty stitching awl and learn how to use it. This is the first thing I did. I left the strap uncut so far, because I may want to also use this for the trekking poles. At any rate, I think it needs another to secure the bottom of the hatchet. Guess thats next.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

I see nothing wrong with that at all. The Alice pack has two pockets that allow skis to be inserted behind. Both are pretty handy for holding a hatchet/tomahawk. The three day assault pack has Molle webbing down the side that is also great for holding a hawk behind the webbing. I only mention both of those packs because they secure most if not all of the handle so it doesn't flop around. You might try it like that and see if it works okay. If not then another strap directly below the first one and near the bottom of the handle to lash it down might help. You did a great job and it looks like a quality one that will last a long time. Nice.

----------


## paracordist

thanks rick. definitely gonna do another at the bottom at least to hold it tight.

----------


## crashdive123

Nice sewing job.  Looks very neat and functional.  You're a regular Betsy Ross.

----------

